# Easy backup VPS?



## akamoroz (Sep 30, 2014)

I have VPS (with Ubuntu Server). Files and DBs are not very large (~10-20 GB totally) but I need to make periodic backups of all user data.

I'm looking for simple solutions that allows to backup all this stuff to Amazon S3, and meet some conditions:


Easy to configure, because I'm newbie in server administration
Backup all files (entirely /home directory)
Backup MySQL DB
Incremental weekly backups
Could you give advice for my case or recommend good tools for such backups? :banghead:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd suggest setting up an rsync script, since it's designed to transfer only changed data once you have the first backup completed.

Another option would be to use something like S3 Tools.


----------

